
Whats the ideal age for doing a startup? - FahadUddin92
I have seen people say you should start as you complete university but many successful startups are by people who had 10 years of experience in the industry. Apart from increased responsibilities and having a family, what are the pros and cons of starting late and gaining experience before?
======
WhiteSource1
Either 25, with a BA and 3 years of work experience or 45+, where you truly
understand how the world works and have the skills to try to fix it.

Pros of starting early: can afford more risk (as long as you get a paycheck),
can take a lower paycheck, can work long hours before family.

Cons of starting early: you don't know shit and don't understand how the real
world works

Pros of starting late: Understand the world, can sell into an organization,
and understand the technical problems that people are willing to pay for

Cons of starting late: Probably need more money and have more demands on your
time (family, hobbies, etc.)

